# Memorial Day



## tripple3 (May 26, 2014)

I love America


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 26, 2014)

*U s a*

Lookin good   Proud of each other   in the land of the free


----------



## DonChristie (May 26, 2014)

America! Fug ya!


----------



## tripple3 (May 23, 2020)

Happy Memorial Day Weekend! 
 bump....
Post pics of American Flag displays you see please.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 23, 2020)

A sea of Flags at Veterans Square. America the Beautiful.


----------



## partsguy (May 23, 2020)

God Bless the USA


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2020)

Great shots! Thanks for posting.
I love America; the Beautiful.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 24, 2020)

God Bless 
 Play it safe and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## crazyhawk (May 24, 2020)




----------



## rustystone2112 (May 24, 2020)

Remember the Heroes


----------



## hoofhearted (May 24, 2020)

*



Land of the Free … because of .The Brave.*


----------



## wheelbender6 (May 24, 2020)

God bless those who fell.


----------



## tech549 (May 24, 2020)

have a great WEEKEND!!


----------



## Sven (May 24, 2020)

Have a great and safe Memorial Day and what's left of the weekend


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 24, 2020)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 24, 2020)

*Lets Try this again ,,6 Years Later from my above Post.PROUD OF EACH OTHER,,IN THE LAND OF THE FREE!!!!!
Was inspired after listening to The Grateful Deads U S Blues from Durham,N C 1978,,,A Barnburner!! any who,,here are some photos from Today,,and what we have is a 37 ,,,from what I was told ,,Hawthorne Five Bar*,*and a 1950,Schwinn Spitfire,,RED AND WHITE ,,BLUE SUEDE SHOES,IM UNCLE SAM ,,HOW DO YA DO!!!and whilst I am at it ,,I learned from a War Vet,,Hot Rod head here in Fairfax ,many years ago,too try to keep your valve stem center to the Tire Brand,,he did it on all his Rods,,GIVE ME FIVE ,,Im STILL ALIVE!!!!
Ya All Take Care 


















*


----------



## vincev (May 24, 2020)

Its a shame that the young students do not know of the sacrifices that were made in the past so they could be free. Our education system has let America down.


----------



## tanksalot (May 24, 2020)

Cannon ball kid & my Elgin with side car .


----------



## tanksalot (May 24, 2020)

A ride out on 1941 Westfield.


----------



## tanksalot (May 24, 2020)

Here’s a few more.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 24, 2020)

Tonight's ride.








Home


----------



## the tinker (May 24, 2020)

THE OLD VET ON MEMORIAL DAY.     Hotdogs and burgers, sizzling on the grill. People laughing and talking, I pretend to listen but there I sit, alone and still. Parades with smiling faces, waving flags and singing patriotic songs. So many happy voices, I can't hear them. . . there I sit, alone and still. I smile back at them and maybe I'll wave. I stand tall when they play the hymn, but my mind is sometimes in a grave. It's always there, it never leaves, it comes and goes and always wants to stay. This is how I celebrate. . . my Memorial Day.
by David Larson


----------



## Rusty72 (May 24, 2020)




----------



## vincev (May 24, 2020)

Remember,we were the young guys years ago. Now we are just funny old men to some...


----------



## Hobo Bill (May 24, 2020)

veterans of foreign seas at pistol river......


----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2020)

Ponder the Sacrifices made to keep US Free!


----------



## birdzgarage (May 25, 2020)

Many brave heros gave it all up so we can live the way we want to live in The USA.always remember that,not just today.


----------



## kreika (May 25, 2020)

Have a great Memorial Day Everyone! Hooray for the Red,White, and Blue!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 25, 2020)

MEMORIAL DAY IS NOT A "HAPPY OR GREAT DAY" AS SOME MAY HAVE NOTED.  

MEMORIAL DAY IS A DAY OF "REMEMBRANCE AND REFLECTION" FOR THOSE MEN AND WOMEN 
WHO SACRIFICED THEIR LIVES AND MADE THE "ULTIMATE SACRIFICE" FOR OUR COUNTRY.

WE ARE THANKFUL FOR THEIR SACRIFICE.  MAY THEY REST IN PIECE WITH GOD'S ETERNAL BLESSING.


----------



## kreika (May 25, 2020)

I’ve lost family to the wars of this nation. If I choose to have a great or happy day in their remembrance is entirely up to me and too all that have lost loved ones. If you choose to be somber that’s for you. Not all. I know my uncles and great uncles will be happy I toasted them and celebrated their ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## tripple3 (May 31, 2021)

Bump this old thread to remember.


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 31, 2021)

Thank you all who have given their lives to provide us with the freedoms we have today.


----------



## tech549 (May 31, 2021)

pearl harbor


----------



## Krakatoa (May 31, 2021)

Have a great day all!


----------



## Hammerhead (May 31, 2021)

Thank you to all that have given all for us. And all those that still serve.


----------



## sccruiser (May 31, 2021)




----------



## flyingtaco (May 31, 2021)

Happy Memorial day  all

I built this one



 out of a 6×9 pallet.


----------



## cyclingday (May 31, 2021)




----------



## GTs58 (May 31, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1422246
> View attachment 1422245




Cali Cartel Bombers?


----------



## tripple3 (May 26, 2022)

kreika said:


> Have a great Memorial Day Everyone! Hooray for the Red,White, and Blue!





kreika said:


> I’ve lost family to the wars of this nation. If I choose to have a great or happy day in their remembrance is entirely up to me and too all that have lost loved ones. If you choose to be somber that’s for you. Not all. I know my uncles and great uncles will be happy I toasted them and celebrated their ultimate sacrifice.







Extra-Long "NoWork"Weekend for me; extra-Xtra Happy Weekend!
God Bless America!!!🚴‍♂️


----------



## mrg (May 26, 2022)

Lets get this party started!, have a safe Memorial weekend and thanks to all that have kept this the Greatest Country in the World!


----------



## phantom (May 27, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Rusty72 (May 27, 2022)




----------



## 1817cent (May 27, 2022)

Remember those who came before us and fought, to give us the freedoms we enjoy today.  🙏🙏🙏


----------



## cyclingday (May 27, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (May 27, 2022)

It’s a work in progress, always has been, always will be.
It takes great sacrifice to learn from the sins of the past, to make things brighter for the future generations to come.
We’re better off now, for those that came before, and they will be better off in the future, for the sacrifices made today.
Change is always made with trepidation, but change is inherent in all of us, and thus inevitable.


----------



## Gully (May 27, 2022)

My 1939 Harvard Deluxe in front of my flag.  I will fly an antique 5'x9' 48 star on Memorial day.


----------



## J-wagon (May 27, 2022)

Old Prado dam, near Chino Hills, CA remains of 1776 - 1976 bicentennial commemorative mural. 1936 Snyder Rollfast fastback klunker.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 27, 2022)

Remember the fallen. God bless them and their families.


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 27, 2022)

God Bless our troops and for all they do !!!!
Have a great Holiday weekend everyone 🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸👍🏻


----------



## mrg (May 27, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (May 27, 2022)

I just saw the matinee showing of,
Top Gun, Maverick.
Tom Cruise rarely disappoints.
A very entertaining movie.
Perfect for a Memorial Day weekend release.
I highly recommend it!


----------



## barneyguey (May 27, 2022)

Thank you all for your service and sacrifice. God bless you.


----------



## mrg (May 27, 2022)

A little more Red White & Blue from HB!


----------



## GTs58 (May 27, 2022)

mrg said:


> A little more Red White & Blue from HB!View attachment 1634853
> View attachment 1634854
> 
> View attachment 1634855
> ...





Those are some cools shots. This one looks like some California Flying Sharks.


----------



## tripple3 (May 28, 2022)

God Bless America!!!


----------



## catfish (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Two Wheeler (May 28, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> I love AmericaView attachment 152958
> 
> View attachment 152958


----------



## tripple3 (May 29, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Perfect for a Memorial Day weekend



Joe turned 100 years old this week!
May 22, 1922 - still going...
Love the living veterans!


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 29, 2022)

For ever Grateful


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 29, 2022)

Take time to remember those who made the biggest sacrifice for our freedom.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 29, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Take time to remember those who made the biggest sacrifice for our freedom.
> 
> View attachment 1635531
> 
> ...



This is the true reason for Memorial Day--remembering those service members who made the ultimate sacrifice in the line of duty. Veterans Day in November is when we honor all veterans past and present. V/r Shawn


----------



## Hammerhead (May 29, 2022)

Remember those that made the Ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## mrg (May 29, 2022)

A cool Memorial weekend so far!


----------



## cyclingday (May 29, 2022)

Nice day for a ride down to the bluffs.


Even the Pelican’s were in the spirit this Memorial Day Weekend.



They flew the missing bird formation in honor of their fallen brethren.


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Rollo (May 29, 2022)




----------



## mrg (May 29, 2022)

What a perfect weekend to see a Great movie ( in Imax ), just WOW!, best movie sense Ford v. Ferrari!, you could almost smell the jet fuel, the quietest audience ever, not a peep once the movie started, everyone was captivated!


----------



## cyclingday (May 29, 2022)

mrg said:


> What a perfect weekend to see a Great movie ( in Imax ), just WOW!, best movie sense Ford v. Ferrari!, you could almost smell the jet fuel, the quietest audience ever, not a peep once the movie started, everyone was captivated!
> View attachment 1636200



Mark, 
I’m glad you got a chance to see it.
I wanted to see it in IMAX, but the timing wasn’t right.
I’m sure that format was spectacular.
Great way to bookend that story for Tom Cruise.
I heard they filmed those mountain shots up at Lake Tahoe.
Amazing cinematography.


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> This is the true reason for Memorial Day--remembering those service members who made the ultimate sacrifice in the line of duty.







Thank you Shawn.🥰


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2022)

Bunches and bunches of them...
True love is when life is laid down for another....



God blesses America!
For a Long time now....😍


----------



## bricycle (May 30, 2022)

Thank you for *your Service!! and for your Ultimate Sacrifices!!*


----------



## Craig Allen (May 30, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> America! Fug ya!



What is that remark supposed to mean?


----------



## OZ1972 (May 30, 2022)

Happy memorial day to all from here in the Ohio Valley  !


----------



## CWCMAN (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (May 30, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Gully (May 30, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 30, 2022)

CWCMAN said:


> View attachment 1636497



@ CWC....GUY WITH @ SCHWINN, 
WHIZZER...👀🤪😎🤪👀

QUEEEEEEEE???


NO ENTIENDO NADA..🤣😅😅🤣




FELIZ MEMORIAL DAY =🙏🤝🇺🇲🇺🇲✌️🙏


----------



## CWCMAN (May 30, 2022)

It was a moment of weakness Felix. 😜
But honestly, I’ve been after a Whizzer motor bike for a long time. I couldn’t pass this nice original up.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Krakatoa (May 30, 2022)

Quiet & peaceful


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 30, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 30, 2022)

CWCMAN said:


> It was a moment of weakness Felix. 😜
> But honestly, I’ve been after a Whizzer motor bike for a long time. I couldn’t pass this nice original up.



Is all Good Eddie =CWC...


I DON'T  COLLECT THEM...BUT I LOVE EVERY

 EVERY OTHERS COMPS.  BIKES...DOESN'T

MATTER...IS I HAD THEM, OR NOT...ONLY IMPORTANT IS..........THAT'S MAKE THE PEOPLE, INCLUDING YOU. HAPPY.!!!
LET'S GOOOOOO  OR MOVE FOWARD...SOOO ENYOY.!!!TU LINDA BK.

🙏 ✌️🇺🇲🤝🇺🇲🤝🇺🇲✌️🙏







BTW....THEY MAKE IF I AM NOT GRONG.

@ 1947/48 ORIGINALS.

ROADMASTER. BIKES.WITH WHIZZER MOTOR...👀👀👀👀 I KNOW A GUY HAD ONE IN REALLY NICE CONDITION...
Blue and like Cream color..

NFS....😜😎😙😀😀😀


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 30, 2022)

Nice bike..
✌️ 🤝 ✌️


----------



## Hammerhead (May 30, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 30, 2022)

Happy MEMORIAL day...

👏👏👏🙌🙏🙌🥰🙌👏👏👏


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2022)




----------



## GTs58 (May 30, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 1636704


----------



## Eddie_Boy (May 30, 2022)

Happy Memorial Day CABE. This morning, my wife and I rode our bikes to the California Auto Museum near Old Sacramento for their annual Memorial Day Car Show Cor”Vetts” for Vets.


----------



## Rivnut (May 30, 2022)

I didn't take a bike with me but Linda and I went up to the Leavenworth National Cemetery to pay our respects today.
















This gentleman stayed in this same position for the hour or so that we were there
















Some may not know this but a soldier's spouse can be buried on the opposite side of the tombstone. Linda and I will be interred here in this manner.


----------



## COB (May 30, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (May 30, 2022)

Memorial Day Whizzer Ride. 








5/30/22


----------



## OZ1972 (May 30, 2022)

Two cousins enjoying the holiday together,  happy memorial day all , thanks to all the brave people who served to give us our freedom !!!!!


----------

